# Iphone archery app



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Just found out that there is a FITA scoring app for the IPhone called TargetMate. Cost 6 bucks and is fairly new. It only has six reviews but has 4/5 stars. I'm a little hesitant as it just came out earlier this month and would like to see more reviews before I download it. I was wondering if anyone has downloaded it yet.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Too bad it's not out for Android, i'd pick it up.

For $6, I'd go for it on an Iphone, it says it will give you some stats in addition to being able to score by tapping your arrow locations.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

So someone finally wrote one, huh? I brought this up a while back. I'm checking it out now.


It does appear that you can save rounds now. Nice!

I sent a suggestion that they include a feature to optionally record 10 end rounds, 20 end rounds and 2 and 4 round tournaments with running scores.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

I just downloaded it. I was actually thinking of learning iPhone app programming just make an app like this. I'll be playng around with this and will post up a review of the app. At first look, two things I would like to see are columns for end score and running score. I have a league on Tuesday and will test it out then.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

I just downloaded it as well. Seems pretty usuable with the exception of using your finger to pinpoint the arrow position.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, the finger thing is a bit inaccurate. However, you can zoom in to be more accurate from the 6 ring up. I'd like to see an option to just record number scores. 

Had my league yesterday, so I didn't get to use the app. 

Running score and limiting a round to 10 ends, as well as limiting an end to 3 arrows would be nice, however, they should be options. 




All in all, it's a great start! A few features, and it could be THE scoring software to have!


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Can it work with the nfaa 300 round (1-5 scoring)

Mark


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

It only has the 10 spot for now. Another user already suggested NFAA faces but have to wait to see if they add them in.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Iphone*

I just downloaded it, its nice and easy to use. I found holding my finger on the target till I get the score number then let up makes it easier to use, I like the way it saves. I do wish it had some other target faces, NFAA field and NAA field targets would be nice. I is good for pratice and keeping score, no more addition..lol. Garrie.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 15, 2007)

just installed it today.

very user friendly and intuitive. well worth the 6 bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> just installed it today.
> 
> very user friendly and intuitive. well worth the 6 bucks.


agreed : )

i would like to see a way to organize scores by indoor/outdoor etc. and then be able to look at the scores for each category in relation to each other (maybe even a graph as a function of time)


----------



## Toxothise1440 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Palm program TargetPlot was a lot better...


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

TargetPlot was a great app. Too bad it hasn't been ported over to Iphone and Windows Mobile.


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

The program is very user friendly. Cant wait to use it for the outdoor season.


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I phone archery game too?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyOLEQXH6uA&eurl=http://toucharcade.com/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## alessandroame (Feb 23, 2009)

*asm*

Hi all, I've have developed this app archeryscoremanager-dot-blogspot-dot-com for windows mobile. (sorry I can't insert links) 
Comments and suggestions are appreciated.
Sorry for my bad english, the site is currently available only in italian, but i working on for the english version.
Regards


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

pilotmill said:


> I do wish it had some other target faces, NFAA field and NAA field targets would be nice.


Seeing as the developer seems to be from Germany, I think that's pretty unlikely... Probably all FITA. But who knows...


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

I have used it a few times for the past three weeks and have to say that it works good. It's a very easy to use app. Just plot the arrows at each end and it adds up the score automatically. Newest versions now have the inner ten scoring. The price has also gone up to $10. A few things I would like to see are columns for end score and running score. I already emailed a suggestion a few versions ago but have not seen any implemented yet.


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

can you number arrows? so you can see where each number is impacting?


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

JimmyG said:


> can you number arrows? so you can see where each number is impacting?


With the update posted to it a couple weeks ago, yes. You can number your arrows.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody know if it now supports the NFAA 300 round target? If it does I would buy it, but now that it is up to $10 I probably will pass if it doesn't.

Mark


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Mark Hedges said:


> Anybody know if it now supports the NFAA 300 round target? If it does I would buy it, but now that it is up to $10 I probably will pass if it doesn't.
> 
> Mark


It only has FITA and Imperial.


----------



## profmom6 (Aug 25, 2008)

*How to Save a Score*

I just downloaded the Target Mate iphone app and entered some scores--can anyone tell me how to save them?


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

profmom6 said:


> I just downloaded the Target Mate iphone app and entered some scores--can anyone tell me how to save them?


Click on the third icon which should look like an open book. When the next screen opens click on the save button.


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Archer's Mark for the iPhone will be out soon.*

Archer's Mark is an iPhone Application for generating scope marks on the fly. It will be available in Apple's App store very soon. Here are some screen shots to give you a taste of what's about to be available.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1010273


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

PhilK said:


> Seeing as the developer seems to be from Germany, I think that's pretty unlikely... Probably all FITA. But who knows...


Yes, the one is from Germany. I tried to give him some input as well, but I got only the answer I will think about.
However, there is an other one called: iArcheryScores (from Germany too) and I think it is better. After giving him some more information, he implemented it right away.
You can automatically see the distance score and the total sore as well. You can also put the sight marks down. It comes with a magnifying feature and you can move the arrow position very easy without having the finger in the way. We are still working on a delete possibility for the last 6 arrows, without moving the arrows out off the target.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Xcount $1.99 app


----------



## DrJeepStr (Dec 27, 2009)

iArcher is a great app! Versatile and customizeable!! I use it the most all around it's excellent!


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

swbuckmaster said:


> Xcount $1.99 app


Might be a good app, but it is not for the Iphone.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

They have an Android app similar for 2 dollars called x spot


----------

